# Help to choose 3 bags of coffee bean



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

Every body ,who has ever bought from CoffeeCompass, please tell me how to buy .

I found a selection of 3 bean bags for £22

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/espresso-selection.html

I still can not stick the right coffee I want. Yes, I want: 2 Brighton Lanes + 1 Sweet Bourbon

However, it seems the website does not give me the option to do that

everyone ever is in the same as my problem, please teach me how to do.

Thanks

JK


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or just ring Richard at Coffee Compass


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sweet bourbon and Brighton lanes are both very easy drinking as espresso and in milk. Not that complex, but a big sweet spot so easy to get a good result.

I would avoid the Hill and Valley. I have a virtually unused bag that you (or anyone else who might be interested) can have if you want. Smells like burnt rubber when ground and didn't taste much better as espresso. Spazbarista recommended it in milk but I have so many beans at the moment that I can't be @rsed.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Or just ring Richard at Coffee Compass


Thanks. That seems to be the only one solution for my problem.

I wish Richard could reconstruct the website to make it easier for the buyer


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JK009 said:


> Thanks. That seems to be the only one solution for my problem.
> 
> I wish Richard could reconstruct the website to make it easier for the buyer


Perhaps pass that on when you ring him


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I believe @dfk41 as well as a member who cannot be named are regular customers. I suggest you get some guidance from dfkk41


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe he deliberately wants the offer to be for 3 different bags but calling could be a good bet.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ridland said:


> I believe @dfk41 as well as a member who cannot be named are regular customers. I suggest you get some guidance from dfkk41


Because he throws his toys out of the pram or am I misconstruing this


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Drop an email to Richard with the order number having chosen the two items you want and whilst checking out pretty sure there is an option to add a note such as 2x Sweet bourbon 1x cherry cherry etc.

Ring through though if you can, as discussing what you like with Richard could point you at something you may not ordinarily get to see on the website or something you may not have picked yourself.

Hope of help

John


----------



## classicMike (Mar 13, 2015)

I just selected two options on the order and then followed with an email explaining I wanted two of one sort and one of the other. No great drama!


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow, I'm surprised you don't like the Hill and Valley - I love that one - but that being said I've only tried it once (a month or s ago) so could be batch dependent ?. If you don't want it I'll take it off your hands ! Would be interesting to see if if it tastes like the one I had...


----------

